# Anonimo Millemetri specs and wristshots if possible



## JRT

I'm having a tough time figuring the actual size of the millemetri case...
What kind of presence on the wrist do they have...
I've seen many pics but it is hard to tell.

Is it comparable to a 44mm Panerai or much smaller?
2mm isn't much but is it obvious?

Thanks!

If you have pics, don't hesitate to post them!


----------



## lorsban

Hello!

I actually made a review on a Millemetri Model 2000, you'll find it if you browse through the threads lots of pics there.

I checked the case diameter with a caliper and got 44.5mm. The 42mm that they inexplicably broadcast is actually the bezel diameter. Stupid right?

Now, compared to a Luminor, this will seem a little smaller because of the crown guard on the Panerai. But, when I tried on a Luminor, it definitely seemed big. I don't get that feeling with the Anonimo. Again, to be sure, I'd need to measure it with a caliper or put my nimo beside it.

Here's a wrist pic. I have small wrists which are more fat than round. The strap's set on the last hole already. Below it is a Daniel JeanRichard as reference.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

The actual size of the case is 42mm. with the crown goes to like 43mm. to 44mm.

For a reference My Polluce is same size and presence like the Millemetri only with a bigger crown, as you can see below to compare the size :


----------



## lorsban

Oh yeah, forgot to mention, I included the crown guard with the measurement. That's why I got 44.5mm.


----------



## EL_Chingon

Here is a D-Date next to a Pam. D-date is the same size as the milli, more or less.


----------



## JRT

thanks!
that is illuminating! ;-)


----------



## djh1201

One more for you:


----------



## phunky_monkey

Few wrist shots of my old Millemetri 10th Anni on Toshi strap.


----------



## lorsban

kmroldan said:


> Here is a D-Date next to a Pam. D-date is the same size as the milli, more or less.


Is the Panerai a 44mm? They look pretty much the same size as the Nimo's.


----------



## EL_Chingon

lorsban said:


> Is the Panerai a 44mm? They look pretty much the same size as the Nimo's.


yes, that is a 44 mm pam. 240.


----------



## timefleas

Here is more of the same, pardon the poor pictures. If you look at the various measurements, the basic denomination of "42mm" for the Anonimo, and "44mm" for the Panerai is a bit deceiving. In some cases, they are indeed 2mm apart, but one pair of the diagonals (10 to 4) are identical, while at the 9-3, with the Anonimo crown offset, and the Panerai with its extended crown protector, they are 5mm different. Overall, though they share a pretty similar sized "footprint", while on the wrist, perceptually at least, the Panerai looks noticeably bigger.










.....................Anonimo Polluce..............................Panerai (000) 
Crystal: ................ 35.0............................................36.0
Bezel: ...................41.3............................................42.3
10/4 Diagonal:........46.0............................................46.0
12/6 Lateral:...........42.0............................................44.0
9/3 Horizontal:........45.0............................................50.0*
Thickness at center:.15.0...........................................16.0

*includes crown guard


----------



## JRT

thanks timefleas,
exactly what I was looking for!
keep on posting these great wrist-shots!


----------



## JRT

received my Millemetri today!
wear definitely smaller than a Panerai but pretty much impressed for the money...


----------



## revangel

congrats!! looks great. wear it in good health.


----------



## JRT

another one!


----------



## abouttime

*Anonimo Millemetri Polluce Watch* *
Model #mod-2023* *NEW MODEL Handcrafted in Firenze written on dial. Movement: Automatic caliber Anonimo 01.0 on base Sellita SW200 with rotor manufactured upon Anonimo specifications; 21 jewels, colimaçon finish, adjusted 4 positions, 28.800A/h. Power reserve: 40 hours. Functions: Hours, minutes, sweep seconds; date window at h. 4. Watch Case: Sand-blasted and satinated AISI316 Plus stainless steel, diameter mm. 42.00, maximum diameter at the protection crown tool mm. 46.00. Satinated AISI316 Plus stainless steel bezel with polished effects. Satinated AISI316 Plus stainless steel back cover. Screw locked bezel and back cover. Screw locked great dimension large crown manufactured in stainless steel for comfortable hold. Automatic helium expulsion valve to be used in pressurized hyperbaric chambers in overpressure conditions. Extra thick domed sapphire crystal. Water ResistanceL: 120 ATM Dial: Oversized extra thick dial, hour indexes treated with luminous coating for superior day/night readability. Baton hands and thread sweep seconds hand treated with luminous coating. Date window at h. 4. Wrist Strap Manufactured in washable leather "Opera Kodiak" for extended immersions in water (24 continuous hours). *

*Retail Price $3,900.00*

New Genuine Anonimo Watches from About Time

*
*​


----------

